
Smart Headlights Inch Closer to American Roads - santix
https://www.nytimes.com/2018/11/21/business/headlights-adb-high-beams.html
======
cimmanom
Now I know who’s to blame for assholes driving with their high beams on in the
city and blinding pedestrians.

